# Dragon.Age.2.REPACK.XBOX360-DAMNATION



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2011)

Beyond_Good_and_Evil_HD-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus did hit but nothing in the way of disc based releases.
Edit:
*Dragon.Age.2.REPACK.XBOX360-DAMNATION*
First release was nuked at the group's request for m0 compression. There is nothing wrong with the first release just it will take longer to download (to the tune of about 700 megabytes)

*Dragon.Age.2.XBOX360-DAMNATION*
No AP25, wave 11 apparently meaning JTAG users will need an update which has not yet been made (thanks fudgenuts64)
Should be region free

Expect DLC and preorder bonus type arrangements.

This is the sequel to dragon age which was released back in 2009- it being the latest of the Bioware RPGs and unlike some of their other ones. Despite facing fairly stiff competition from several other RPGs around the time this one won out to become one of the most popular of the year. The story was continued and expanded with DLC, Dragon Age Origins Awakening and now we are looking at a true sequel. This time you play as a new character but the game will change if you should have a save file from the original or the expansion. A truly non linear story is claimed to be present here as well.


*Developer gameplay/battle talk*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyR1fGMCLXo[/youtube]

*Boxart*








Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??
ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂÂÂ?
????? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??????? ?? ????? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
???? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂ ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????
???ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ???ÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ??ÂÂ?????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂÂÂ ???
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂ ??ÂÂ?? ???ÂÂ ????? ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ????ÂÂ ???
ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????? ?ÂÂ ?? ??????????? ??ÂÂÂÂ???? ?? ??? ?????ÂÂ?????? ??
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂ ?????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂ ????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ ????????
ÂÂ???????????????? ? ???? ?ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂ? ??????
?????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ee/SACÂÂ ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ??ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ ??????? ???ÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ ?? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ??????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ???????? ? ???ÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ ? ??? ?????? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ????????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????ÂÂ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ . __ÂÂ____ __ ? . _____????ÂÂ_____ . ___ _ .ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? 
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDragon.Age.2.XBOX360-DAMNATION

ÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ RELEASEÂÂ..: 03/03/2011ÂÂ SOURCE ...: DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂLANGUAGE ..: ENGLISHÂÂÂÂÂÂREGiON ...: RF
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂPLATFORM ..: XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂGENREÂÂ...: RPG
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ GAME INFOÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?????? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/080/080342.htmlÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
```


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh wow, I forgot this was coming out. Do want. (I need to hack my Xbox someday, so many good games, not enough money)


----------



## Fudge (Mar 3, 2011)

No AP25, however it is Wave 11 and contains the 12625 dashboard. It doesn't currently work on JTAGs because of that (latest freeBOOT is for 12611).
EDIT: I'm downloading this one. I really hope I like it, I didn't care for Mass Effect.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Dragon.Age.2.REPACK.XBOX360-DAMNATION* hit- first release was nuked for m0 compression (this side of the scene likes compression on releases).
If you already have a copy of the original release, are more invested in it or it suits you better carry on as there is no issue with the actual dump.

Also thanks for the info fudgenuts64.

No real need to post it but NFO anyway


Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??
ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂÂÂ?
????? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??????? ?? ????? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
???? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂ ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????
???ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ???ÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ??ÂÂ?????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂÂÂ ???
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂ ??ÂÂ?? ???ÂÂ ????? ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ????ÂÂ ???
ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????? ?ÂÂ ?? ??????????? ??ÂÂÂÂ???? ?? ??? ?????ÂÂ?????? ??
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂ ?????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂ ????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ ????????
ÂÂ???????????????? ? ???? ?ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂ? ??????
?????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ee/SACÂÂ ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ??ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ ??????? ???ÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ ?? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ??????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ???????? ? ???ÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ ? ??? ?????? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ????????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????ÂÂ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ . __ÂÂ____ __ ? . _____????ÂÂ_____ . ___ _ .ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? 
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDragon.Age.2.REPACK.XBOX360-DAMNATION

ÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ RELEASEÂÂ..: 03/03/2011ÂÂ SOURCE ...: DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂLANGUAGE ..: ENGLISHÂÂÂÂÂÂREGiON ...: RF
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂPLATFORM ..: XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂGENREÂÂ...: RPG
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ GAME INFOÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?????? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/080/080342.htmlÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂAlright, bad startup. m0 compression on first releaseÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂThis one is correct. SryÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
```





As for the game itself I never played the first entries and I already have several RPGs I am really enjoying on the go to bother with another bioware RPG.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 4, 2011)

A patched .xex has been released for JTAG users so the game will work on 12611.


----------



## jurai (Mar 4, 2011)

patched XEX will ruin title update compatibility, use the new version of Dash Launch instead


----------

